# Awesome Business



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

We just came back from a week on the Frio. I rented a camper from Class A RV Repairs/Rentals in Pipe Creek just North of San Antonio. I was impressed with the unit they rented us and the A/C would freeze you out. But.....Bigger than that.....we returned the unit a week later and went home. We could not find an expensive item when we returned home and chalked it up to lost in the game. 
Patti Jillison with them E-mailed me today to let me know that it was found and that they will be mailing it to me today. I can not say enough for my happiness with our whole experience with them. If you have a need in the San Antonio area give them a call..... https://classarvrepairs.com/.....830.535.6007


----------

